# Sgozzata dal padre musulmano. La madre: "Lo perdono, l'ha deciso il destino"



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2016)

*Sgozzata dal padre musulmano. La madre: "Lo perdono, l'ha deciso il destino"*

[h=2]Hina  aveva uno stile di vita troppo occidentale. Dieci anni fa la barbara  esecuzione nel Bresciano. La madre: "Perdono mio marito"



[/h]                                                          	            Sergio Rame      - Ven, 22/01/2016 - 09:28                 







                                             "All’inizio  ce l’avevo con il mondo intero, con la vita. Pensavo: perché sta  succedendo tutto questo? Perché proprio a me e alla mia famiglia? Poi ho  capito. 









Era tutto già scritto, il destino aveva già deciso per Hina,  per mio marito, per me. E allora ho trovato la pace che cercavo. Vivere  senza Hina sarà per sempre il mio più grande dolore, ma Mohammed era e  resta l’uomo della mia vita. È giusto che paghi per quel che ha fatto  però io l’ho perdonato e non lo abbandonerò mai". Bushra non incolpa  l'islam per quella barbara esecuzione. Eppure dieci anni fa, l’11 agosto  del 2006, quando a Sarezzo (Brescia) la ventenne *Hina Saleem* fu sgozzata dal padre Mohammed "perché voleva vivere e vestire all’occidentale", la religione e le tradizioni del Paese d'origine, il Pakistan, c'entravano eccome.
Il  padre si accanì sul corpo della figlia con un coltellaccio. Poi, la  seppellì nel giardino di casa con la complicità di due parenti. "Perché  voleva vivere e vestire all’occidentale - avevano spiegato - per motivi  religiosi, perché lei rifiutò di andare in Pakistan a sposare uno  sconosciuto". Oggi, a distanza di dieci anni, Bushra riscrive quella tragedia spiegando al _Corriere della Sera_ che l'omicidio non ha niente a che fare con i precetti dell'*islam*: "Mia  figlia è diventata il simbolo di una storia di integralismo che non è  mai esistita. Mio marito è sempre stato un uomo buono e un padre  esemplare, mai una volta ci ha obbligato a fare qualcosa. Quel giorno ha  perso la testa in un impeto di rabbia, Hina era una ragazzina  bravissima ma era finita in cattive compagnie e avevamo cercato di  farglielo capire tante volte. In quel periodo ci chiedeva continuamente  soldi e finché abbiamo potuto l’abbiamo aiutata. Quel giorno è stata  colpa della rabbia…". Eppure, quando il padre ha seppellito il  cadavere nel cortile di casa, è stato attento a mettere il corpo rivolto  alla Mecca. Ma Bushra insiste: "È stato solo panico. Noi eravamo  tutti in Pakistan, Mohammed voleva prendere tempo solo fino al nostro  ritorno, voleva aspettarci per raccontarci tutto e andare a costituirsi,  come poi ha fatto".
Mohammed è stato condannato a scontare  trent'anni di carcere. Nayab, una delle sorelle di Hina, va a trovare  il padre in carcere indossando la minigonna, le calze nere e una  maglietta strettissima. "Vestirei così se davvero lui fosse un integralista fanatico? - dice - conosciamo il *Corano*  e quando possiamo preghiamo, proprio come fanno i cattolici. Che male  c’è? La verità è che ero io che compravo i famosi vestiti  all’occidentale di Hina…".

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/crona...madre-perdono-lha-deciso-destino-1215803.html


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2016)

Povera ragazza


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2016)

Non so chi sia peggio dei due
Uccida due volte


----------



## ipazia (22 Gennaio 2016)

...e la madre è donna...questa è la cosa più avvilente...

mi ha sempre basita vedere donne che per amore di un uomo negano se stesse anche nelle altre donne...non lo capisco, questo amore, e non capisco queste donne.


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2016)

[h=1]"Devi sposare quell'uomo altrimenti noi ti sgozziamo"[/h]         [h=2]La giovane pachistana: "Hanno scelto per me un marito che non conosco e ha 40 anni più di me"



[/h]                                                          	            Nino Materi      - Ven, 22/01/2016 - 08:21                 







                                             Per  tutti, a Cervignano (Udine), è «Hina». Stesso nome di Hina Saleem la  21enne pachistana uccisa nel 2006 dai suoi familiari nel bresciano. 









Stesso nome; quasi stessa età (la Hina di Cervignano ne ha  24); stessa nazionalità; stesse minacce da parte dei parenti serpenti:  «Se non sposi chi abbiamo deciso noi, ti sgozziamo...». Nel caso di Hina  Saleem la minaccia si concretizzò, drammaticamente. Nel caso della  giovane pachistana, rifugiatasi in Friuli, a sventare (per ora) la  vendetta assassina di padre, madre e fratelli, sono arrivati i  poliziotti. Che hanno convinto lei - la Hina «udinese» - a scendere dal  tetto dove era salita per urlare tutta la sua disperazione; e hanno  contattato loro - i familiari - per invitarli a smetterla con le  intimidazioni. Tentativo fallito, considerato che un fratello ha  risposto a muso duro: «Noi abbiamo le nostre tradizioni, Hina deve  rispettarle. Altrimenti peggio per lei...». Parole terribili che il  primogenito della famiglia di Hina ribadisce al Giornale, con tono  «orgoglioso»: «Noi non interferiamo nelle vostre tradizione, voi  rispettate le nostre...». Peccato che fra le «tradizioni» cui si  riferiscono i parenti della giovane pachistana ci sia anche l'usanza  barbara del «matrimonio combinato»: cioè un uomo dato in sposo alla  figlia senza che lei possa rifiutarsi. Pena, la vita. Ma Hina il  coraggio di ribellarsi l'ha invece trovato. «Braccata come un animale da  scannare», scriveva ieri il Messaggero Veneto, il primo a pubblicare il  dramma della giovane pachistana: «costretta a fuggire prima dal  Pakistan e pochi mesi fa da Bologna per evitare che i suoi parenti, in  primis i due fratelli, la uccidano. Gliel'hanno giurato che finirà male  se non ubbidirà». Ma Hina di fare ritorno in Pakistan non ci pensa  minimamente: «Da lì sono fuggita e lì non voglio più andarci...».  Un'odissea, la sua, attraverso i Balcani. Poi l'approdo nella «Terra  promessa»: l'Italia. Per la legge del nostro Paese il suo status è  quello di «rifugiata». Termine che per la famiglia di Hina è sinonimo di  «donna impura». Che, solo per questo, andrebbe punita senza pietà.  L'altroieri la ragazza (da pochi mesi vive a Cervignano, ben accolta  dalla comunità locale) è salita sul tetto della sua abitazione. È  scattato l'allarme. Ore di trattative. Si è temuto che la giovane  potesse buttarsi giù. Invece si è fatta convincere a raccontare la sua  triste storia: «Ho paura, aiutatemi. I miei fratelli mi minacciano di  morte». Hina, a seguito del piano di protezione attivato dal ministero  dell'Interno, è stata trasferita dall'Emilia Romagna in Friuli. Le  telefonate minatorie della famiglia continuano. Hina ha il terrore di  addormentarsi. Di notte la parola «vendetta» popola i suoi incubi. Ma  lei non ha rinunciato a sognare. Come racconta la deputata socialista  Pia Locatelli - autrice di uno studio specifico sul tema - in tutto il  mondo si celebrano ogni anno 60 milioni di «matrimoni forzati»: «La  maggior parte riguarda ragazze giovanissime, spesso bambine al di sotto  di quindici anni. In alcuni casi hanno dodici anni, in altri addirittura  nove», ha dichiarato al sito linkiesta.it. La deputata, coordinatrice  dell'intergruppo parlamentare sui diritti delle donne, parla senza mezzi  termini di «pedofilia legalizzata». Un fenomeno drammaticamente  diffuso. Almeno 146 Paesi consentono infatti di sposare ragazze minori  di diciotto anni. In 52 casi i matrimoni possono essere contratti anche  con minori di quindici anni. «Ma anche dove la legge lo impedisce  continua Locatelli - si verificano casi limite di matrimoni combinati  con bambine anche di otto o dieci anni».Colpiscono alcuni dati. Secondo  un rapporto delle Nazioni Unite in Bangladesh, Ciad, Guinea, Mali,  Mozambico e Niger una ragazza su dieci ha un figlio prima di quindici  anni. Ma il dramma ci tocca anche da vicino: «Ogni anno 2mila  adolescenti nate in Italia sono costrette a sposarsi nei paesi di  origine». Altro che integrazione...





http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/polit...uomo-altrimenti-noi-ti-sgozziamo-1215713.html


----------



## Alessandra (22 Gennaio 2016)

Anche la ragazza pakistana che lavorava con me si è sposata con un matrimonio combinato. ...
Ma almeno le hanno scelto un marito giovane (solo due anni in più di lei ) , istruito e gentile. 
Probabilmente,  tradizione a parte,  la mia conoscente appartiene a una famiglia perbene e con buon senso.


----------



## Trinità (22 Gennaio 2016)

Conoscevo bene l'allora fidanzato di Hina. E quello che è stato raccontato è solo la punta di un iceberg ORRIBILE!


----------



## oro.blu (23 Gennaio 2016)

che tristezza....


----------

